# recurve tiller question



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

my friend shoots 3d unsighted recurve .a hoyt eclpse with some 30# vector limbs , before this, he shot a gamemaster which had no tiller adjustment. he's unsure of how a 3 under shooter's 
tiller setting would be different from a split finger shooters tiller. how should he set the tiller? any replies appreciated. thanks.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

I am not for sure but I would have to say that the tiller should be around 1/2" Maybe someone else can help but that would be a good starting point.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

minnie - 

Tiller is typically 0/0 to 1/4" lower limb positive (shorter), and the factory default should be within that range. Unless he feels the bow "pulling" up or down during the draw, leave it alone.

Viper1 out.


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> minnie -
> 
> Tiller is typically 0/0 to 1/4" lower limb positive (shorter), and the factory default should be within that range. Unless he feels the bow "pulling" up or down during the draw, leave it alone.
> 
> Viper1 out.


I agree with this if he was shooting with one finger over and two under bet he said he was shooting all 3 under. so the tiller should be more like 3/8 to 1/2.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tm - 

Nope. The difference in tiller, especially on a bow as long as the OP's, can be within the specs I quoted and the tuning be accomplished by small changes in nocking point placement.

Viper1 out.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Viper is right. I would start at 0. He might find that slightly negative (measurment larger on the lower limb) would work as well.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the replies, keep them coming.

i'm a 3d unsighted compound finger shooter, as was dave until he discovered recurve via a gamemaster. we both shoot 3d, (unknown max. 30yards) and gap shoot using a high anchor. our club members are mostly sighted compound release shooters so there's little relevant information available to us locally.

thanks again and happy shooting


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

It is necessary to experiment with your particular limb set, but for three under, less positive tiller is generally needed or maybe none.

For recurve, the need for positive tiller is because the bow is drawn above center and trying to pull the top limb tip farther. In reality, a slightly weaker spine limb will accomplish this quite nicely, however. But, sadly, limb pairs are not made that way.

Three fingers under the arrow causes the bow to be drawn closer to center, thereby not trying to draw the top limb tip as much farther than the bottom.

Therefore, no additional positive tiller may be necessary, or maybe zero tiller.

If stringwalking is planned so that the bow is drawn below center, zero positive tiller may be appropriate, depending on the spine relationship of the two limbs. Also, if one limb is a little weaker, it could go on the bottom along with zero tiller.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I've shot barebow (recurve) for years...always with a "0" tiller...meaning both top and bottom limb is tiller dead even. Low medium and hight wrist can alter this very slightly.


----------

